# What do you store wood in in house?



## Machria (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm looking for a decent wood storage bin for the living room next to the stove.  What does everyone use?  They look cheap, too small, flimsy.....

Anyone have the 
Panacea Model 15232
http://www.truevalue.com/product/Log-Storage-Rack-Vertical-Black-48-x-14-x-14-In/42578.uts

.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 2, 2013)

We use a vintage wooden crate.


----------



## jackatc1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Plus would leave a pile of bark and dust on the floor.
I use a home made wood box 2'x3' 14" high.
Soon to be vintage.


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 2, 2013)

I stumbled onto a nice sturdy half round log cradle at Sams Club 7 or 8 years ago. Chinese made, of course. It holds a day or two of wood at the rate we burn. I would prefer a slightly larger model, but it is what it is.

I've never seen another one like it since.


----------



## milleo (Jan 2, 2013)

Right now I use a clear plastic tote and it holds 24 to 30 hours of wood for me and all the crap off the wood goes to the bottom it also has a white lid that I put behind the tote and the wood doesn't hit the wall. Some day gonna make a pretty one.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 2, 2013)

I use a U-type cast iron holder. I also have a pine box that i just got on CL.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 2, 2013)

I use a U-type cast iron holder. I also have a pine box that i just got on CL.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 2, 2013)

A metal rack from a garage sale and a round rack I got as a Gift. Holds a fair amount of wood. But my 30 is in the basement, so it don't look as pretty as everyone elses


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a round metal rack in the room last year. Got sick of it pretty quick though. Left a mess on the carpet, debris and bark always needing cleaned up. I now use a cardboard box to bring enough in for a load. Keep a pallet full 10 feet outside the door in garage. (Soon will be enclosed so don't have to walk in snow to get there)


----------



## Senatormofo (Jan 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> A metal rack from a garage sale and a round rack I got as a Gift. Holds a fair amount of wood. But my 30 is in the basement, so it don't look as pretty as everyone elses
> View attachment 87609


DexterDay, It looks like a damn nice set up to me! The Barley Pop adds a nice touch!


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a set of large IKEA blue heavy duty tote bags. They hold enough wood for a day and I lug in one or two bags at a time (usually one with larger rounds and one with smaller rounds and splits). They hold up really well, only one has failed in 2 years. Dirt cheap too, they are less than a dollar at IKEA.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> A metal rack from a garage sale and a round rack I got as a Gift. Holds a fair amount of wood. But my 30 is in the basement, so it don't look as pretty as everyone elses
> View attachment 87609


 
I wish I could put something like that next to the stove!  Looks like my kinda place down there.

We have a very nice but totally ineffective iron rack from LL Bean with a fancy leather thing that works as a carrier.  Unfortunately this only holds about 12 hours worth of wood.  I'm thinking about getting one of those metal loop style holders, something that will hold at least a couple of days worth of wood would be nice...


----------



## blacktail (Jan 3, 2013)

I use cheap Rubbermaid totes that I got from Walmart for a few bucks. One of them will hold a day's worth of wood for me. I have two of them. One stays by the stove and never gets totally empty. The other one I keep in the garage and take back and forth to the wood shed.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a bin I built from plywood  leftovers of my hearth pad.  Has casters so I can wheel it out on the porch to load it up.  Holds about 3 days worth if wood.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 3, 2013)

Wood box works great, stored wood does not show because the box needs to be refilled.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 3, 2013)

After using a wrought iron rack I fabbed up in the welding shop last year I decided the mess was too messy and a pain so I extended my hearth adding the short step wall to separate the daily wood from the stove and now can just toss a day or two worth in there.  Keeps mess under control and all I need to do is hit the area with my little shop vac when I am at or near the end of the stack.  I also keep a cord or so in the unfininished basement which is contrary to most here but so far I have had no bug issues.  I just like the convenience of dry wood available.  After this season I should have a better handle on the amount of wood I go through with the 30 and will try and get my basement stash real close next winter.  At least that is the plan.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 3, 2013)

I wheel in the wood from the garage with this cart.  It looks good enough to stay next to the stove, so no additional wood handling.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200362039_200362039


----------



## billb3 (Jan 3, 2013)

totes and cardboard boxes on the enclosed porch ( more of a vestibule than a porch)
if it is going to be real cold  or especially snowy / wet then I just  make a stack against the wall and try to keep any bark and bits cleaned up so it doesn't get tracked in on shoes walking by it.


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't store wood inside, but I do use a tote that has the same dimensions as my firebox.  It fits in the tote, it fits in the stove.

One of the neatest I have seen was a decorative wood box that had a tote _inside_ it.  Mess stays in the tote.  Wood is easily transferred to the box, and the lid is closed for the clean, neat look.


----------



## lukem (Jan 3, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I use a bin I built from plywood leftovers of my hearth pad. Has casters so I can wheel it out on the porch to load it up. Holds about 3 days worth if wood.


 
Same here.  Plywood cart with casters...roll it to the door to load it...roll it next to the stove.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm currently planning a refacing of my fireplace and there happens to be a dumbwaiter on the other side of the wall.  Besides being a major source of air leakage, it's also not ok to have one in MA per my insurance company as it provides a conduit to spread fire.  I'm going to knock out the wall and put in something like this:





Obviously not that tall as my ceiling is only 9 ft, but something more practical and less decorative.  Presently, I keep it all on the covered porch about 10 ft from the insert for now.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 3, 2013)

No way to avoid the mess, but it can be minimized.
Used a galvanized bucket (think short and about 2.5' dia.) the last few years, but built a rack out of wood that I'm now regretting. It holds more wood though.
Lots of crap on the floor (tile, so easy to clean). I think I'm going back to something that holds all the detritus instead of it falling to the floor. Don't know what just yet.
I can sweep less that way.


----------



## dja950 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is what I do. Stoves in my walkout basement so it's a little easier. I have a raised ranch


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 3, 2013)

jdp1152 said:


> I'm currently planning a refacing of my fireplace and there happens to be a dumbwaiter on the other side of the wall. Besides being a major source of air leakage, it's also not ok to have one in MA per my insurance company as it provides a conduit to spread fire. I'm going to knock out the wall and put in something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Not a split to be seen in that too tall to be practical wood _bin_.

I wonder if they ever had a fire in that fireplace?


----------



## nate379 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't really have a mess with my setup.  A little bit of "crumbs" might fall off the wood onto the hearth as I'm loading the stove but that's really about it.  I might sweep it up every couple week as it's hardly anything.



PapaDave said:


> No way to avoid the mess, but it can be minimized.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 3, 2013)

I bent this carrier / holder from a single piece of electrical conduit. I may paint it before next season.

I have a quarter-cord rack in the basement, divided in half. When one half is empty, I refill it from the outdoor stacks and start burning from the _other_ half, so that the wood has at least a few days to warm up before its used. The carrier I made will hold enough wood to pack my insert solid, with a couple of sticks left over. That's about all I care to carry up the stairs at once anyhow.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2013)

Home made woodbox built out of scrap 2 x 4s and tongue and groove pine that I had kicking around. I did buy a plastic tote for the inside to keep most of the mess inside the tote. Separate area for the kindling, matches, etc. Hooks on the side for my flashlight, IR thermometer, gloves, etc.

It's not fancy, but it works . . . and it's getting less fancy . . . I mean more distressed looking thanks to Harry S Truman who seems to like sharpening his claws on it (better that than the grandfather clock, sofa, etc.)

Sorry about the pics . . . old pics . . . and it was in the early season so I was burning my "uglies."


----------



## Machria (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, some GREAT ideas here....

I'm also thinking about one of those large square padded coffee tables with storage inside them.  Just put the wood in there, nobody will ever see it, and the crumbs stayin the box/table.  Kind of like one of these, but they make them with pads on top, that way you can sit/lay on it in front of the stove as well.....


----------



## Machria (Jan 3, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> After using a wrought iron rack I fabbed up in the welding shop last year I decided the mess was too messy and a pain so I extended my hearth adding the short step wall to separate the daily wood from the stove and now can just toss a day or two worth in there. Keeps mess under control and all I need to do is hit the area with my little shop vac when I am at or near the end of the stack. I also keep a cord or so in the unfininished basement which is contrary to most here but so far I have had no bug issues. I just like the convenience of dry wood available. After this season I should have a better handle on the amount of wood I go through with the 30 and will try and get my basement stash real close next winter. At least that is the plan.
> 
> View attachment 87639


 

Love that setup, that's awesome!


----------



## lowroadacres (Jan 3, 2013)

The photo isn't great but it is what I had on file on my phone. The Woodbox is on wheels so we can move it out from the wall to sweep once in a while. It is right by the basement window where we load straight into the box.  The plan I devised uses one complete sheet of 3/4 plywood and 2 by 4 braces on the inside of the base.
The other neat little bit about it is that as bark and chips pile up in the bottom of the wood box we scoop them out and store them in pails to use as tinder/kindling. It isn't elegant but it sure holds lots of wood.


----------



## Machria (Jan 3, 2013)

How about one of these?


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 3, 2013)

I made this one last fall.  The front is the sideplate from my dad's old Jotul 602.  The rest is an old bureau.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 3, 2013)

I just use a wooden crate, not much wood in it at the moment.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 3, 2013)

And the super cedar storage ...


----------



## tsquini (Jan 3, 2013)

I used a hoop for a long time. I got tired of cleaning up after it. I use a wood box now. The house stays much cleaner and I can bring in a weeks worth of wood.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 3, 2013)

Machria said:


> I'm looking for a decent wood storage bin for the living room next to the stove.  What does everyone use?  They look cheap, too small, flimsy.....
> 
> Anyone have the
> Panacea Model 15232
> ...


From a girls perspective...I looked at your link. Nice little rack, has a space saving footprint. Forged iron looks great with cast iron stoves. Thats an interesting rack design but it looks a little fragile. You could take it to some local school and see if you can get a metal working student to make you one. The rack is unusual in that its high but it could be tippy.
I used to get a magazine called Plow & Hearth that caters to fireplace accessories. I think their website is Plow&Hearth.com
Or you can cheap out and go free...


----------



## num1hitter (Jan 3, 2013)

Ive got this and it holds about 2 days worth of wood burning 24/7.  It is solid wrought iron and very sturdy when filled with wood.  My wife also approves of the look, so that is the real reason we have it.  http://www.northlineexpress.com/36-wrought-iron-hoop-firewood-rack-w-1836.html


----------



## Mo Par (Jan 3, 2013)

I use an old large cast iron butcher kettle, holds 24 hrs worth of wood


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 3, 2013)

WhitePine said:


> Wow. Not a split to be seen in that too tall to be practical wood _bin_.
> 
> I wonder if they ever had a fire in that fireplace?


 
There are many others that have cool and more practical designs...I'm just too lazy to try and figure where we saw them online.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a wood box that wind turbine parts came in and I see I am going to have to spiff it up a bit before I show it to anybody.


----------



## rideau (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 36 inch wrough iron hoop, made in Merrickville at the forge.  Very sturdy, with a nice cast bird on the top.  It sits on an outdoor mat, so any detrius stays in place.  About once every other month, when the rack is empty, I lift it up, slide the mat out, take it to the door and shake it out.  Holds a fair amount of wood...2 1/2 days worth for a Fireview, just checking now how long a load lasts in the PH.  Seems like it may be a bit longer.  Am over 24 hours into the burn, and have used less than a third of the wood, with really cold temps out.  Also have a polished copper wash bin I keep one large ironwood round in for backup, as well as assorted items for the stove.  Carry my wood in in President's bins...the bins we shop into here.  They are platic, with built in handles as well as carrying straps, each bin holds about a days worth of wood.  I load about six of them , two at a time, and carry them to my landing by the sliding glass door.  Move them all into the house, then across the room and load the rack.  Often keep a few bins full, as well as the rack, unless i'm expecting company.

Have a second hoop, same as the first, against the non-functioning side of the SGD, with three year old bug-free ironwood rounds that I keep as a back up in case we have a blizzard, or I am ill or injured and have difficulty bringing in wood. 

Also have about 1/2 a cord of good clean sugar maple in the basement, the remnants of a cord stored there when the house was built in the mid seventies.  Every once in a while, when I am in the basement, I bring a piece up to add to the stash in the house. 

If I didn't have the hoops, I'd be using a wood chest for storage, because I like wood boxes.  But I think the wrought iron is more practical, and I don't need to worry about damaging it.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought this one at Tractor Supply on clearance last year, the top I put smaller start up splits and the space below holds about a days worth. I tried to take a photo of mine but it's under the steps so the photo is too dark  There are bits of wood and bark everywhere but that's the price I'm willing to pay to be warm! i just sweep it up, the tools are included, and throw it in the fire in the morning anyway


----------



## tbuff (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is what I am currently using. Holds a decent amount and has a nice tray underneith to catch anything that falls off...


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I made this one last fall. The front is the sideplate from my dad's old Jotul 602. The rest is an old bureau.
> 
> View attachment 87714
> View attachment 87715


 
One of my favorite woodboxes that I have seen here.


----------



## BillsWS (Jan 6, 2013)

tsquini said:


> I used a hoop for a long time. I got tired of cleaning up after it. I use a wood box now. The house stays much cleaner and I can bring in a weeks worth of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I am planning on something like this with good quality swivel casters hidden underneath.  I have an old wooden military ammo box with wheels on it now.  I roll it over to the patio door and unlock the door.  When I am out shoveling or working in the garage I can walk around, open the patio door, load the box, load the kindling bucket and close the door.  No muss no fuss.  Then later, I can roll the box near the stove or even roll the box in front of the stove when loading.  I want my design to hold the newpaper, matches, kindling and maybe even my ash vac.  I'll post pics when I get to that project (probably this summer or fall).


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 7, 2013)

Four splits stacked on the hearth north-south and four splits stacked east-west on top of that. When it's gone I go to the rack on the covered front porch and bring in eight more. No nice box and the mess, most of it anyway, gets swept into a dust pan. I just don't like keeping a lot of wood in the house for many reasons.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 7, 2013)

Ralphie Boy said:


> . I just don't like keeping a lot of wood in the house for many reasons.


 And those are?


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 7, 2013)

oldspark said:


> And those are?


 
The 2 big ones are bugs and mess. Not so much ants or termites but nasty cockroaches. The hide under the bark and go dormanmt and the wake up in the warm house.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Jan 7, 2013)

Cant really see anything but the end of it but I built a simple rack from leftover hardwood flooring so it fits in.  It will hold about 4-5 days worth of wood.  It does get a mess under it but it is in the corner and not too bad to clean up.  I like carrying it in once every few days and cleaning up rather than getting crumbs around every time I reload if I have to carry in from outside.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 7, 2013)

Ralphie Boy said:


> The 2 big ones are bugs and mess. Not so much ants or termites but nasty cockroaches. The hide under the bark and go dormanmt and the wake up in the warm house.


 Probably wood roaches which like moisture, I stack my wood in single rows in the wind and sun and in over 30 years have never had any bugs in the house to speak of and I have a fair amount of wood in the house, the mess is part of the wood burning expeirence.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 7, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Probably wood roaches which like moisture, I stack my wood in single rows in the wind and sun and in over 30 years have never had any bugs in the house to speak of and I have a fair amount of wood in the house, the mess is part of the wood burning expeirence.


 
It's weird I've had those roaches come out form under the bark of trees I just dropped and started bucking. They have these real cool tunnels eaten into the tree, usually at points of earlier damage to the tree. I've about a cord of red oak I split and stacked in single rows on pallets about 2 years ago and this past September I noticed the bark comming off some of the top splits as it often does with oak and when I pealed the loose bark from the splits, the little buggers went scurrying every place. Only once have I actually found them in wood I've brought in to burn. They did not get active until the split got hot, then it was too late for them. Like Cheach and Chong, Up In Smoke! Just don't want to chance it.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> I bent this carrier / holder from a single piece of electrical conduit. I may paint it before next season.
> 
> I have a quarter-cord rack in the basement, divided in half. When one half is empty, I refill it from the outdoor stacks and start burning from the _other_ half, so that the wood has at least a few days to warm up before its used. The carrier I made will hold enough wood to pack my insert solid, with a couple of sticks left over. That's about all I care to carry up the stairs at once anyhow.


 
Good looking insert man.  Looked into that one pretty heavily.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 8, 2013)

BillsWS said:


> I am planning on something like this with good quality swivel casters hidden underneath.  I have an old wooden military ammo box with wheels on it now.  I roll it over to the patio door and unlock the door.  When I am out shoveling or working in the garage I can walk around, open the patio door, load the box, load the kindling bucket and close the door.  No muss no fuss.  Then later, I can roll the box near the stove or even roll the box in front of the stove when loading.  I want my design to hold the newpaper, matches, kindling and maybe even my ash vac.  I'll post pics when I get to that project (probably this summer or fall).


That sounds like a good plan. I made mine with casters. Invest in good caster. I had to replace the first set I bought.


----------



## bboulier (Jan 8, 2013)

Rubbermaid bin for the longer pieces and a couple of trash cans sorted into (1) N/S splits + short uglies and (2) kindling.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 9, 2013)

Not likely to be of much help for your situation, but I store wood in the ovens  I can get 24 hours worth in the middle oven and keep all the fire starters and tools in the top.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 9, 2013)

A copper tub.


----------



## ailanthus (Jan 9, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I made this one last fall.  The front is the sideplate from my dad's old Jotul 602.  The rest is an old bureau.
> 
> View attachment 87714
> View attachment 87715



This one gets my vote- that is AWESOME!


----------



## bboulier (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't get to keep my wood in the living room like some of you do.  It's in the basement laundry room.  Maybe if I upgraded from a Rubbermaid bin and a couple of trash cans, the wood supply might be invited to a more luxurious location!  Worth a try.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 10, 2013)

Dragging that wood upstairs every day?  You're way more energetic than I!


----------

